# 85 Pen Order



## Rolandranch (Dec 21, 2017)

Whew, that was a bit of work. This is a corporate order of 85 pens all finished and ready to ship out. Thanks to my dad and a couple brothers who helped me out, we got this order ready in good time. 


As always, C&C welcome!


[URL='https://www.penturners.org/media/32705']
	
 
Segmented ironwood and turquoise TruStone Southwest Mesa



 
Jacaranda Spectraply Designers



 
Buckeye burl Designers



 
White Marble TruStone Slimlines



 
Cocobolo and Spalted maple Slimlines



 
Thuya burl Designers




Random segmented wood Designers



 
Azurite Malachite TruStone Designers



 
Black and Gold Matrix TruStone Sierras



 
Bethlehem Olivewood Vertex



 
Curly Koa Art Deco



 
Segmented TruStone Vertex







[/url] 
Diamondback Rattlesnake Southwest Mesa



View in Gallery
Group shot

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jeff (Dec 21, 2017)

VERY impressive, Seth!


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you Mr. Brown!!


----------



## mark james (Dec 21, 2017)

Way to go Seth and Team!


----------



## DavidD (Dec 21, 2017)

Pretty amazing! Those trustone sierras are out of this world.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 21, 2017)

Outstanding!  You must have been busy in the shop.  Good to have some help.


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 21, 2017)

That's a fine batch of pens!


----------



## Mousecreek (Dec 21, 2017)

Pretty impressive!  Great looking group but the Black and Gold Matrix TruStone Sierras and Buck Eye burl are the ones that really stand out to me.  That's a lot of work.  

Ken


----------



## gtriever (Dec 21, 2017)

Yessssss! Congrats to you and the team for a job well done!


----------



## Larryreitz (Dec 21, 2017)

Extremely impressive, Seth.  It seems to me are AN EXPERT!!!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2017)

I agree with everybody......VERY impressive indeed. :good::good::good:


----------



## Herb G (Dec 21, 2017)

Another very impressive from me Seth.
Good going, young man.


----------



## kruzzer (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow Seth, they all look great.  Terrific job...


----------



## RobS (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow, well done.  I hope that helps fund some new future tools for you.  They look amazing.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice work! I got a 50 pen order many years ago. Decided never again  Too much production. But they were for the same style same wood, so........ Congrats to you!


----------



## RKB (Dec 21, 2017)

This is an amazing post.   WOW   :biggrin:

Rod


----------



## magpens (Dec 21, 2017)

Congratulations, Seth !!!! . Well deserved comments above to which I will add my own. . Outstanding quality is obvious !! . You are in the Big League now !!! . So be sure to modify your signature !! :biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (Dec 21, 2017)

Seth, apart from a real education for us in presentation,photography ,unique blanks,exciting pen kits, the use of solid and timbers all of these pens demonstrate the value of fit, finish second to no one.

Wondering how long you will be 17 yrs old. At this age I had been working for two years but I understand you are saving and using your skills to promote family and education.

Great work,may you prosper.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Talltim (Dec 21, 2017)

Well done.  Where did you get the display board?


----------



## Rockytime (Dec 21, 2017)

OUTSTANDING! Not only the beautiful pens but the photos too.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Dec 21, 2017)

Very nice Seth great new job, I am impressed 


Mike


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 21, 2017)

PenPal said:


> Seth, apart from a real education for us in presentation,photography ,unique blanks,exciting pen kits, the use of solid and timbers all of these pens demonstrate the value of fit, finish second to no one.
> 
> Wondering how long you will be 17 yrs old. At this age I had been working for two years but I understand you are saving and using your skills to promote family and education.
> 
> ...


Thank you much sir for the kind words. I will turn 18 next June.


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 21, 2017)

I got the display boards from a local fixture store. I might pick up a few extras next time I go an offer them here for sale.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 21, 2017)

They all look really nice Seth. Can you guess my favorite?:biggrin: You are going strong. Keep up the good work.
Merry Christmas and a prosperous 2018.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 21, 2017)

Awesome work. Congratulations on the order.


----------



## campzeke (Dec 21, 2017)

Beautiful batch of pens! What finish did you use on the wood pens?


----------



## SteveG (Dec 21, 2017)

Very NICE!

Did you get a little tired of making pens along the way?  Big orders can have that effect.
Great work.


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 21, 2017)

its_virgil said:


> They all look really nice Seth. Can you guess my favorite?:biggrin: You are going strong. Keep up the good work.
> Merry Christmas and a prosperous 2018.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Thank you sir! I think I know which one. :wink: I was very pleased with how well that one turned out thanks to you.



SteveG said:


> Very NICE!
> 
> Did you get a little tired of making pens along the way?  Big orders can have that effect.
> Great work.



Thank you! Actually, I'm ready to make a couple hundred more for my next show. :biggrin:


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 21, 2017)

AMAZING! So many beautiful pens! I haven't made that many altogether since I started turning them almost two years ago.


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 21, 2017)

campzeke said:


> Beautiful batch of pens! What finish did you use on the wood pens?


Thank you. I used a CA finish on all the wood pens except the 9 slimlines. It's time consuming but is also very rewarding.


----------



## Talltim (Dec 21, 2017)

Seth

I note that about half of this pen order is the Designer Kit.  Is that because they requested that style or is because you like it and have good success with it?


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 21, 2017)

Talltim said:


> Seth
> 
> I note that about half of this pen order is the Designer Kit.  Is that because they requested that style or is because you like it and have good success with it?



That is just what they ordered. Personally, I do like the design.


----------



## cseymour (Dec 21, 2017)

Pens look great Seth
Enjoy your Holidays!!!



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 22, 2017)

I want to thank you all for your kind and encouraging comments... and I'll try to keep it from going to my head. :biggrin:

Have a MERRY Christmas and a HAPPY New Year!!


----------



## keithncsu (Dec 22, 2017)

I can't add anything extra to the comments and congratulations!  Some of them don't fit my personal taste but you can't argue the fit/finish and execution.  At all!

You mentioned above that they ordered the designer kits.  I'm interested in how the order came up with such random yet specific blanks/kits/designs.  Were you given a box and then told to play in it? Or was all this specific to the order?  

I ask only because, as I'm sure we all here know, people ask all the time if I can make them a pen.  Of course I say yes but that is like telling a car salesman to sell you a car.  What type, what color, what style, etc.

Also, that Jacaranda spectraply is awesome!  I had always wondered what it looked like.  May have to get some the next time I make an order from them!


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 22, 2017)

keithncsu said:


> I can't add anything extra to the comments and congratulations!  Some of them don't fit my personal taste but you can't argue the fit/finish and execution.  At all!
> 
> You mentioned above that they ordered the designer kits.  I'm interested in how the order came up with such random yet specific blanks/kits/designs.  Were you given a box and then told to play in it? Or was all this specific to the order?
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! I have a website with a large variety of pens for sale. They just went through and picked out the styles/materials that they liked. Hope this answers your question.

The Royal Jacaranda is definitely my favorite spectraply. I will be offering it for sale here soon in pen blank size so people don't have to order a huge board of it.


----------



## keithncsu (Dec 22, 2017)

Rolandranch said:


> keithncsu said:
> 
> 
> > I can't add anything extra to the comments and congratulations!  Some of them don't fit my personal taste but you can't argue the fit/finish and execution.  At all!
> ...





Certainly! Website definitely makes that process easier.  I was thinking in terms of how my process is without a website haha!

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 22, 2017)

keithncsu said:


> Certainly! Website definitely makes that process easier.  I was thinking in terms of how my process is without a website haha!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Oh, I see. Well, I sometimes get large in-person orders at shows too but a website definitely helps.


----------



## RogerC (Dec 22, 2017)

Fantastic work!  You did a superb job of matching blanks and kits.


----------



## jennera (Dec 22, 2017)

Very well done!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldcrowraven (Dec 23, 2017)

Would love to see your website.  Would you mind providing a link?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 23, 2017)

oldcrowraven said:


> Would love to see your website.  Would you mind providing a link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


https://www.woodnotch.com/


----------



## Providentialpens (Dec 23, 2017)

Awesome pens, Seth. :biggrin:


----------



## OLIVE WOOD (Dec 23, 2017)

Love them all and congrats on the large order.


----------



## Talltim (Dec 23, 2017)

[/QUOTE]
Thank you sir! I have a website with a large variety of pens for sale. They just went through and picked out the styles/materials that they liked. Hope this answers your question.

[/QUOTE]


Seth,

One more question please. 

I am always interested in the marketing. Did the website bring the order or did it just provide the means for pen style selection once the order was already established?


----------



## OZturner (Dec 23, 2017)

Great Order and Brilliant Achievement Seth.
Excellent Selection and Matching of Blanks, to Hardware.
Congratulations to You and Your Family, on a Massive Task Beautifully Performed.
Outstanding Craftsmanship.
Brian.


----------



## MikeL (Dec 23, 2017)

They all look good. You definitely have some drive and discipline to complete such a large order and keep the quality as high as it appears. Great job!


----------



## Sataro (Dec 24, 2017)

Congrats Seth on the large order. That is a great looking batch of pens! All of them are very impressive work!


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 24, 2017)

Talltim said:


> Seth,
> 
> One more question please.
> 
> I am always interested in the marketing. Did the website bring the order or did it just provide the means for pen style selection once the order was already established?



Your asking for my trade secrets?  JK. I met the customer at a show (actually my brother met her) and she bought several pens. She emailed a couple weeks later wanting more and we directed her to the website where she picked out what she wanted.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 24, 2017)

I watched your video and seen both sites. Very slick and professional. Then it struck me that your shop is actually very small, especially for four guys !!
My cave is pretty small too but the difference is yours has 4 young thin tall guys and mine has one short fa...(big boned) old fart.:biggrin:

I have no doubt that you and your brothers will succeed.:wink: But I wish you the best anyway.
Have you all decided what you are going to study yet?


----------



## Talltim (Dec 24, 2017)

Rolandranch said:


> Talltim said:
> 
> 
> > Seth,
> ...





Thanks for sharing your trade secret! [emoji16].   Actually I am interested in the interplay between a website and personal interaction.  Have been considering a website.  Many people think a website alone is the secret. But in general you have to have some “driver” to get them there. 

Nice order any way you got it.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 24, 2017)

Maybe you can put me in touch with the experts that you are learning from  ? Outstanding work.


----------



## Beautys_Beast (Dec 24, 2017)

Why wasn't I doing stuff like this at 17? To busy chasing.... Yea, we all know what we were all chasing at 17.

Great Job Seth.

I live near, and work in, Chicago. I have had two corporate orders, one for 65, one for 35. Unfortunately, they were all the same pen, same wood, etc.  Got old, quick, but it pays well. 

You seem to really have your head on straight. Good luck in future deals. I'm sure you will do amazing. It isn't work, if you love what your doing. Your pens are fantastic, it shows the care you put into them.


----------



## Rolandranch (Dec 25, 2017)

skiprat said:


> I watched your video and seen both sites. Very slick and professional. Then it struck me that your shop is actually very small, especially for four guys !!
> My cave is pretty small too but the difference is yours has 4 young thin tall guys and mine has one short fa...(big boned) old fart.:biggrin:
> 
> I have no doubt that you and your brothers will succeed.:wink: But I wish you the best anyway.
> Have you all decided what you are going to study yet?



Thank you for your comments Mr. Jackson! Yes, our shop is a bit small and we realize that . We have actually laid the foundation for a much larger shop (3500 sq ft) on our property :biggrin:. Hopefully we can get a structure built on it in the next year or two...or three.

My oldest brother is getting a degree in mechanical engineering at a university right now. A younger brother is into leathercrafting (he makes chaps, journals, repairs saddles, etc). I will probably study a mix of business, music (trombone), and ministry. I'm not sure what the other 7 will end up doing but they have plenty of time to decide.





Beautys_Beast said:


> Why wasn't I doing stuff like this at 17? To busy chasing.... Yea, we all know what we were all chasing at 17.
> 
> Great Job Seth.
> 
> ...



Wait, what were you all chasing?  :wink:

Thank you very much for the kind words! :biggrin:


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 26, 2017)

Wow! Awesome set of pens and great photos as well. Congrats


----------



## Aces-High (Dec 28, 2017)

Way to go!  I bet you are glad they were not all the same pen...


----------



## bmcclellan (Dec 28, 2017)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## ReverendThom (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice job! And much better life choices than I made at that age. Keep it up!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolandranch (Jan 1, 2018)

I just want to thank you all for your responses. I don't think I've ever gotten so many comments before (I don't think I've ever posted so many pens before either) . Anyway, I appreciate the support and I'll try not to let go to my head. :biggrin:


----------

